
The Wrath of the Killdozer (2009) - js2
https://www.damninteresting.com/the-wrath-of-the-killdozer/
======
js2
The Russian film _Leviathan_ was inspired by this story.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_(2014_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_\(2014_film\))

------
barbacoa
There is a documentary about it called Tread that showed at SXSW last year.
Have never been able to find it available to stream, buy/rent, or even
torrent.

------
xenihn
I can still vividly remember posting in the Something Awful thread for this
event on the day that it happened. I can't believe it's been sixteen years! I
was fourteen. Holy shit I feel old.

------
throwaway2048
Should be noted this article contains several inaccuracies, including that
road access was cut off from his property.

Its pretty obvious that Marvin Heemeyer was completely insane, not some kind
of reasonable person pushed over the edge by an evil government.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvl_7_Up7zU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvl_7_Up7zU)

------
baldeagle
This is basically the story of a domestic terrorist playing real life postal.
The article mentions his name and even concluded with a bit of admiration. I
know that 2009 was a simpler time, but this seems way off base for our current
world.

~~~
jkbbwr
I mean, its a pretty reasonable case of someone being forgotten by the system
that was meant to protect him.

Also he doesn't really fit the definition of a domestic terrorist, he never
seemed to be pushing a narative and didn't actually kill anyone.

~~~
doomrobo
"didn't actually kill anyone"

Sure, but the intention was clearly there. He had guns inside, had shot them
from a gun port in the chassis, destroyed structures that were occupied until
they were hastily evacuated, and had people's names on his kill list.

~~~
Nextgrid
Seems like the guns were for his own defense? You don't get shot unless you
get in his way.

